# Pitted clear coat / hazy finish / how do I repair?



## 2001 540 AZ (Oct 13, 2005)

That is absolutely stellar....  Probably the best $300 bucks you could have spent.

It's just up keep now, washing, polish and glaze and wax  

Thanks for the pics


----------

